# Werbt ein Freund Aktion - Komplette Aktion als Video festgehalten.



## Fallensteller (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte mal unsere kleine Aktion vorstellen. Ein Kumpel und ich haben 2 andere Kumpels für WoW geworben. Und das ganze in einer kleinen Serie auf Youtube festgehalten. Von Stufe 1 bis 90 haben wir Azeroth unsicher gemacht, und hatten jede Menge Spass. Die 2 die wir geworben hatte, haben null Plan von dem Spiel was aber nicht schlimm ist jeder fing mal klein an. Ich sage nur "Der Magier" ^^ Der Anfang die Videos aufzunehmen war nicht schwer nur die Post Produktion war schon heftig wie ihr sehn werdet. Die ersten ca. 10 Videos waren solala von der Qualy aber danach wurden die schlagartig besser.

Ungefähr 80% der Videos fanden in den Dungeons statt, da wir so schnell EP bekommen haben, (wegen dem Werbt ein Freund Aktion) das sich das Questen so gut wie garnicht gelohnt hat. Eine Ini und direkt fast 2 Stufen höher^^ Naja war trotzdem sehr lustig.

Hier die auflistung wer denn was für eine Klasse Spielt und so.

1. Werber - Krieger Tank: Ich, Christian, im Spiel Pinkpanzer (Gnom)
2. Werber - Mönch Heiler: Holger, im Spiel Pinkshot (Gnome)
1. Geworbener - Schurke DD: Kai, im Spiel Pinkpanther (Gnome) 
2. Geworbener - Magier DD: Andre, im Spiel Amitacpinkus (Gnome)

Ziemlich am Ende dieser Serie hatte der Kai kein Bock mehr auf den Schurken und wechselte auf sein Heiler Schamane. Den hatte er sich zwischendurch schon hochgespielt.

Der 5. Spieler war dann Random. Wie ihr seht haben alle Spieler irgendwas mit Pink im Namen und alle sind Gnome. DA haben wir uns mal nen Gag erlaubt ^^ Das ganze ist ein Let´s Try und kein Let´s Play wir versuchen das Genial Spiel mal unseren Kumpels zu zeigen. Wir, die 2 Werber sind schon 5 Jahre dabei der Heiler sogar 8 Jahre O.O

Könnt ja mal reingucken wenn ihr mal nichts zu tun habt.
Hier der Link alles schön in einer Playlist:

http://bit.ly/VEH0JT

Viel Spass beim zuschauen, könnt ja mal das eine oder andere Video kommentieren.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Netzhemd (2. Juli 2014)

Ist ja schon heftig, wie hoch der Level Bonus ist,
Die erhaltene EP verdoppelt sich ja nahezu.

Achja btw. nettes LetsPlay


----------



## Fallensteller (3. Juli 2014)

Danke dir...Wir haben auch noch andere Let´s Plays bzw Let´s Try´s ^^ Titanfall (Gametime - 48 Stunden testen) Hearthstone und andere, sogar der Retrobereich (Amiga500, C64) wird bedient 

Grüße Fallensteller


----------

